# Release List - save type



## ratsquat (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a suggestion regarding the GBA Release List:
Could it be a good idea to add to the list what type of save each ROM utilizes?

Sincerely,
RatSquat


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmm... could be done I guess but I doubt anyone would bother because most people aren't concerned by save types and can just patch the game if the save type isn't compatible with their cart...adding all the saves to the release list would take a long time to do.

If you wanted to find out what the save is for a game then you could:

1. Search for a game in the magazine news section...save type is mentioned on each new release.

2. Open your GBA rom in something like GBA Tool Advance to see the save type.

3. Download a great program like GBArms, which gives information on all GBA games including their save types.

You could also probably check on an online release list like Pocket Heavens though it's not working at the moment...


----------



## ratsquat (Apr 1, 2004)

Ah! Although I guess I could think of your suggestion #1 if I'd had twisted my brains a bit more, I didn't know of GBA Tool Advance or GBArms -which sounds like just the thing I'm looking for.

Thanks!!


----------



## (Z) (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi,

... maybe, this LIST will be help you, compiled by (Z).

mfg
(Z)


----------

